# Find the discount codes - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (28/2/18)

Check out our latest newsletter online and find the coupon codes 

http://sirvape-bbz.soundestlink.com/view/5a968172597ed72cfa6bc3e7/54e0d529e7ce84c578a259fb

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (28/2/18)

Guys, don't search "you found me" on the site.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Stosta (28/2/18)

TylerD said:


> Guys, don't search "you found me" on the site.


Man that was clever thinking! Way to go @TylerD !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapingSquid (28/2/18)

I had the 15% applied in my cart and while inputing payment details it said my cart doesn't meet the requirements ie. someone nabbed it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## VapingSquid (28/2/18)

TylerD said:


> Guys, don't search "you found me" on the site.



It was YOU. Wasn't it!?


----------



## TylerD (28/2/18)

jl10101 said:


> It was YOU. Wasn't it!?


No, wasn't me. Had it and almost checked out and then I didn't go through. Ordered on Monday. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (28/2/18)

Thanks for the heads up on the promo, got me 10%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nova69 (28/2/18)

8% coupon is still up for grabs


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)

TylerD said:


> No, wasn't me. Had it and almost checked out and then I didn't go through. Ordered on Monday. Lol.


It was me


----------

